# Exercise



## JULIE (Feb 17, 2009)

I Find That Spinning Causes An Incredible Reduction In Glucose Levels,(before Spinning Have To Be At Least 11)and Continues To Reduce Levels  For 24 Hours, Jelly Babies Are Incredible For Aid To Hypos,found Glucose Tablets Cumbersome If Taking Something Whilst Exercising.lucozade Is Good But There Isnt Enough Space On The Bike For All Of This And Water!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 3, 2009)

Sounds intirguing, presumably you don't just spin round in circles, so whatt does it involve?


----------

